
Ask HN: Where to find good mobile devs? - kotrunga
I am planning on building a small side-income project. I would build the website and backend. If it is profitable enough and made sense to have iOS and Android apps, I would like to have them. However, I won&#x27;t have time to build the apps while working on the website and api, in addition to my fulltime job and other responsibilities.<p>Where is a good place to find iOS and Android devs that may be interested in working together for a side income project like this?
======
thedevindevops
I feel the need to prefix this with 'I'm not joking' but really, try the
highest rated craft ale pub in the city

